# Need help with mausoleum...



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I just wanted to tap into the board's expertice and see if anyone has used poster puddy to hold extruded foam onto things...? I've got 32 squares of foam to attach to my garage that is painted clapboard (I think). I need it to hold tight and not swing so the 3M temporary hooks won't work...any brilliant ideas?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If I remember there is a industrial sticky putty that might do the job. Someone was telling be about it before and I bought it for a wreath. It didn't work for the wreath, but for what you want it to do, it willl work. Does anyone remember the name of this? sorry, I can't remember.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

velcro


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Just Google'd for the industrial puddy...nothing. I'll keep looking for it. I thought of Velcro but need it to come off when I'm finished. Do you think the cheap Velcro would come off without leaving anything behind? If so, that would work perfectly.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.doityourself.com/invt/7770613

http://store.teachchildren.com/stk02010.html

http://www.rangerdesign.com/as.html

http://www.rangerdesign.com/qs.html

maybe something like those


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! That Amazing Stuff looks perfect. Seems stronger than regular poster puddy...I think that's my answer. I really appreciate you finding the link...

Oops, just realized it's the Quake Secure that I want...thanks again.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Okay, I finished the Mausoleum but am having a heck of a time keeping the stones on the garage door. I've used plenty of the Quake Secure, but it doesn't seem to be holding very well in spite of that...I'd like to stay away from velcro even though I know it would work great because I need to keep the garage door looking nice once it's time to clean up...any other suggestions?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow what a great idea! It looks great. The velcroe holds well and the clean up isnt that bad. It will come off the garage door. I screwed some of my windows in, to the wood parts. I dont know if that is a possibility. 
I dont know of anything else either. 

Looks great though!


----------



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

If you have a painted metal garage door. The velcro idea will probably work fine, and then when you pull it off if there is any residue just use some WD40 to get the residue off.
The WD40 will leave a little residue itself from the oil/solvent, but a couple of rains, and that will go away.

Probably not the perfect solution, but the only one I can think of.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'll have to consider it. The door is painted wood, so I was worried about being able to get the sticky residue off of it without damaging the paint...hmmm. This is going to be tricky.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

If its wood, i would just screw them in. if you use just big enough screws to secure them, you wont really notice it afterward.. and hey thats what putty is for. i dont know if velcroe would stick to the wood.


----------

